# Haben sie ein kinder-menu? (24 hour compliance)



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

woron said:


> Thank you for sharing! This is good report.
> 
> Did you do anything special to visit Welt twice?
> 
> My delivery is on Monday, and I've already booked a factory tour right after delivery. But museum is closed on Monday, and I want to do it two days ahead of delivery on Saturday. Do I need to arrange it with BMW?


Honestly I don't know. We had a tour Monday and delivery Tuesday. The card they give you had both dates on it. Not sure the museum which is general admission would work the same way. The Welt itself is open to the public ( as is the museum) and there are TONS of people there (though it was raining) just on the main floor with hands on the cars.

The only limitation I could see would be to the premium lounge.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

obmd1 said:


> Honestly I don't know. We had a tour Monday and delivery Tuesday. The card they give you had both dates on it. Not sure the museum which is general admission would work the same way. The Welt itself is open to the public ( as is the museum) and there are TONS of people there (though it was raining) just on the main floor with hands on the cars.
> 
> The only limitation I could see would be to the premium lounge.


I understand that the Welt and the Museum are open to public. But museum is complimentary with the ED. Also, having two days of premium lounge access would be nice. Just wondering if I need to set this in advance...


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

woron said:


> I understand that the Welt and the Museum are open to public. But museum is complimentary with the ED. Also, having two days of premium lounge access would be nice. Just wondering if I need to set this in advance...


I had thought the museum was free no matter what. All I did was book a tour one day and the delivery the next, mostly because doing it all in one day would have been too much. The two day access to the premium lounge was a bonus. I'm not sure if you do it all in one day of that would still work. I booked the tour ahead of time, but I'm not sure there was an option to get museum tickets ahead.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

livewell said:


> Thanks for photos and trip information. Very brave to attempt ED with 2 kids.


I had the pleasure of doing the tour that day with them. I was there for work with a colleague. Aside from the long walk and their 3 year old needing a"lift" those kids could not have been more well behaved. Certainly a testament to good parenting! :thumbup: Reminded me so much of my 2girls. 9 more days and we will be back for our delivery. (minus the factory tour.)

Glad to hear how the Germans embrace families and the little ones.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

obmd1 said:


> I had thought the museum was free no matter what. All I did was book a tour one day and the delivery the next, mostly because doing it all in one day would have been too much. The two day access to the premium lounge was a bonus. I'm not sure if you do it all in one day of that would still work. I booked the tour ahead of time, but I'm not sure there was an option to get museum tickets ahead.


Great pictures! Sorry the weather was not more cooperative. But sounds like a fantastic journey nonetheless.

(Still jealous about the color) I can't help but wonder why you didn't take that second victory lap? You could have just missed the exit ramp "by accident" and gone for another spin.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

767jetz said:


> Great pictures! Sorry the weather was not more cooperative. But sounds like a fantastic journey nonetheless.
> 
> (Still jealous about the color) I can't help but wonder why you didn't take that second victory lap? You could have just missed the exit ramp "by accident" and gone for another spin.


The delivery assistant was standing in my way! I would think running her down would be frowned upon. Oh, and


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

More pics! Need some of you and the fam. btw, gorgeous machine!!!


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

tturedraider said:


> More pics! Need some of you and the fam. btw, gorgeous machine!!!


Thanks, friend. My last bimmer was almost 7 years ago. It feels good to be home. This trip is the icing, and the cake. Thank goodness for Bimmerfest, where we find people who get it.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Beautiful car!! I'm getting pangs of regret that I didn't order the SS interior. The only cure might be sitting in the driver's seat!


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Brrrrr.... but they're gamers, these kids










Another wet morning in Munich, on the way to drop off










Don't make a wrong turn! Up the hill toward off street parking in Salzburg. Ended up having to back down this alley. Tested that hill hold! And came within centimeters of trashing both mirrors.










Said cozy space. getting out of here was no fun either.










Not thrilled by the Autobahn


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I love this color more every time I look at it.










Off street and covered at Ludwigs Hotel in Fussen










Fresh from the Welt in Munich. Sunny for a second.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Neuschwanstein parking lot.



















The hill nearly killed me. Schlepping the kids up it didn't help.



















This drive brought to you by ED winter tires.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the great photos. The girls are adorable. Agree that color is something. Like it even better than the Melbourne Red though IMHO it is a misnomer for BMW to have named it as an orange instead of a red.

Seeing the girls stopped there on the trail up to the castle at the site of our hotel reminded me of those signs you see on the road saying, "If you lived here you would already be home." Of course after checking out and driving down from the hotel's parking lot to the base of the hill we did have to dodge the piles of horse manure from the horse drawn carriages challenging us for road space as well as maneuvering through the pedestrians on the trail. Did get a memorable thumbs up though from a young boy as we confronted him as we drove down and he headed up the hill.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

obmd1 said:


> Oh, and
> View attachment 502246


Awesome! I think my wife will shut me down around 120 with the kids in tow. Last time we were alone.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

767jetz said:


> Awesome! I think my wife will shut me down around 120 with the kids in tow. Last time we were alone.


I snuck it up there. I'm stealthy like that. :angel:


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

I really enjoyed your write up and photos. Please keep posting more photos.



obmd1 said:


> Next stop: Salzburg. It was here I had a problem using the maps others have created here. The European maps for US cars are loaded in the GPS via a thumb drive. Sadly, after loading the waypoints found here for Alpenstrasse onto a thumb drive, I didn't want to pull the European maps to try and load my map. So I used GPS, which in efficient mode, sent me on much of the Alpenstrasse, but I am sure I missed a lot. Very pretty, and a couple of nice switchbacks for kicks. Of note, the M3 three is so pleasantly tail happy I grin thinking about it.


It would be nice if someone at the Welt would build an Alpenstrasse map into the thumb drive of European maps used in US ED cars. With the Euro maps on a thumb drive it would seem impossible for us to use a second thumb drive to input waypoints. However the nice thing about the Alpenstrasse is that even if you miss some of the turns you will still have a very scenic drive. In fact every time you try to drive the Alpenstrasse it will be "new" and you will enjoy slightly different scenery.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Welcome to the club. I've done twice with the kids now. It is totally doable, but it does require some good planning. 

The kids lounge is perfect for kids. They can spend a long time there.

Congrats!!


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

I thought the M3 didn't come in Orange. I thought that was only an M4 option?


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

cruise_bone said:


> I thought the M3 didn't come in Orange. I thought that was only an M4 option?


My understanding is now neither do. I ordered before that got cut off. :thumbup:


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

Cute-as-a-button kids!


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Congratulations on your fine ED write up, the balls to do this with young'uns, and last but not least, the fine automobile you picked up!


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

vonmayr said:


> Congratulations on your fine ED write up, the balls to do this with young'uns, and last but not least, the fine automobile you picked up!


Thanks! Nice ride yourself.


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

obmd1 said:


> Thanks! Nice ride yourself.


I cannot tell you how cool it feels to pull up the ED calendar and not have to change the month to see delivery day! I've been on order since 12/30.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

vonmayr said:


> I cannot tell you how cool it feels to pull up the ED calendar and not have to change the month to see delivery day! I've been on order since 12/30.


You're in for quite the treat. It's the only way to buy a car.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Wow! So close! Another week maybe and it's in your hands?

Lol, I come up with milestones daily. The countdown could be a number evenly divisible by 5, or with X weeks of delivery day and now finally this month! Anything to make it feel like the needle is moving. Today is inside the 4 week window, 25 days, and it's THIS month.


----------



## Rowanbuds (Dec 8, 2014)

vonmayr said:


> I cannot tell you how cool it feels to pull up the ED calendar and not have to change the month to see delivery day! I've been on order since 12/30.


Couldn't agree more. Just a few weeks back I was saying to my wife that "Look, I only have to hit the arrow once to see our dates, isn't that exciting", only to be met with


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Rowanbuds said:


> only to be met with


I've seen that a lot since we got back.... watching shipping details evolve in real time.

lol
:rofl:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

It can't be that easy, can it? 

LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 01-05-2015 14:58:26 
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 01-05-2015 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 15-04-2015 21:29:12 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 14-04-2015 12:24:51 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 13-04-2015 16:09:12

released from Customs already??


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

Almost there! Planning any road trips?


----------



## vonmayr (Dec 4, 2012)

Rowanbuds said:


> Couldn't agree more. Just a few weeks back I was saying to my wife that "Look, I only have to hit the arrow once to see our dates, isn't that exciting", only to be met with


I know better than to bring it up with the spousal unit :rofl:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

767jetz said:


> Almost there! Planning any road trips?


Nothing beyond the two hour trip home from the dealer!! Does anyone know of "delivered from" mean cleared customs???


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Sweet color! Congratulations! Have you got it yet?


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Yours is closer than mine. Here's my data. According to my CA it's at the VPC in Baltimore now.

LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 07-05-2015 09:39:15 
DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 07-05-2015 08:19:00 1
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 07-05-2015 08:00:00 1
CUSTOMS RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 07-05-2015 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 22-04-2015 20:09:05 1
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 18-04-2015 11:18:55 1
BOOKED BREMERHAVEN 13-04-2015 15:25:01


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

AndrewZ said:


> Sweet color! Congratulations! Have you got it yet?


I do! Driving to work is a whole new experience, coming from a Navigator L!!! I think the neighbors are waking up earlier too.

I'll post pictures this weekend. It's a fantastic machine.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

soledoc said:


> Yours is closer than mine. Here's my data. According to my CA it's at the VPC in Baltimore now.
> 
> LINER RELEASE NEW YORK, NY 07-05-2015 09:39:15
> DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 07-05-2015 08:19:00 1
> ...


Where did you get that level of detail? From your CA or a web site? Thanks.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> Where did you get that level of detail? From your CA or a web site? Thanks.


That's cut and pasted from the WWL site. Put your VIN number in the cargo ID field and search.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

I see, I thought it came from another source once the car was offloaded from the ship. I did get that level of detail for my car. Thanks.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> I see, I thought it came from another source once the car was offloaded from the ship. I did get that level of detail for my car. Thanks.


believe me.. in the 72 hours between docking and release to carrier I was scouring the interwebs for information. It's like the dark side of the moon. Nuthing.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

obmd1 said:


> believe me.. in the 72 hours between docking and release to carrier I was scouring the interwebs for information. It's like the dark side of the moon. Nuthing.


You must be going nuts at this point. Your car is probably an hour away from you as the crow flies. Perhaps that crow could spot it for you.

I feel like an expectant father. The Torino departs tomorrow so I know I have two weeks plus however long customs, VPC, trucking to dealership, etc. to wait. My guess is at least 4 more weeks total.

At least I have one key I can fondle and pictures to stare at.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

Arrrrghhh! My ship (the Elektra) was supposed to arrive in Newark on the 15th. Must have run into delays on the high seas, because now It's only due into Halifax on the 15th, and New Jersey on the 18th.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> You must be going nuts at this point. Your car is probably an hour away from you as the crow flies. Perhaps that crow could spot it for you.
> 
> I feel like an expectant father. The Torino departs tomorrow so I know I have two weeks plus however long customs, VPC, trucking to dealership, etc. to wait. My guess is at least 4 more weeks total.
> 
> At least I have one key I can fondle and pictures to stare at.


I fondled that wame key... She arrived this past week. Docked 5/1, home 5/9!!!

And worth every moment of waiting.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

767jetz said:


> Arrrrghhh! My ship (the Elektra) was supposed to arrive in Newark on the 15th. Must have run into delays on the high seas, because now It's only due into Halifax on the 15th, and New Jersey on the 18th.


We were delayed a day too.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

obmd1 said:


> I do! Driving to work is a whole new experience, coming from a Navigator L!!! I think the neighbors are waking up earlier too.
> 
> I'll post pictures this weekend. It's a fantastic machine.


Awesome to hear bud 

The young ones enjoying it?


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

obmd1 said:


> I fondled that wame key... She arrived this past week. Docked 5/1, home 5/9!!!
> 
> And worth every moment of waiting.


Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

AndrewZ said:


> Awesome to hear bud
> 
> The young ones enjoying it?


They did in Europe. I haven't had the opportunity for them to be in it here yet. The dog was first. He's not a fan!


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Lol! Poor guy!


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

RKA said:


> Lol! Poor guy!


Whateverrrrrr.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

First bath. That pollen is like snow around here.


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

Good Lord, I love that color!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

The color is indeed pretty awesome! And she does look great freshly cleaned. I also think that your compliance picture is one of the best out there 










What a wonderful experience for you and your lovely family :thumbup:


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Congrats!! It looks great...enjoy it! This whole process takes an excruciating amount of patience...you made it!


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

obmd1 said:


> First bath. That pollen is like snow around here.
> View attachment 509376
> View attachment 509377
> View attachment 509378
> View attachment 509379


Who says they don't make BMWs in green? Mine is covered too. Just a few hours outside while at work and my car is covered. Just like the old days when the steel mills were still belching out tons of dust...


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

It's not often the internet changes lives. I'm not the first to say it, but Bimmerfest made it possible, and made this trip better. Thanks all for your advice and counsel.


----------

